# 36 injured in turbulance on Hawaiian Airlines flight



## Rover (Dec 19, 2022)

Officials discuss severe turbulence on HNL-bound flight from Phoenix that left 36 passengers, crew injured
Statement to Press
The seatbelt sign was on at the time the flight encountered the turbulence.


36 people injured, including 11 seriously, after Honolulu-bound flight hits severe turbulence
Response Team Director


36 injured after ‘rare’ pocket of severe turbulence hits Honolulu-bound plane shortly before landing
Passenger Reports


----------

